# DPP, EOS Movie Utility, EOS Utility, Picture Style Editor Updated



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Changes for Digital Photo Professional 3.14.41 Updater for Mac OS X & Windows</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports images taken with EOS 7D Mark II, PowerShot SX60 HS, PowerShot G7 X.</li>
<li>Mac OS X 10.7 is no longer supported</li>
<li>Windows Vista & Windows XP no longer supported</li>
<li>A function to delete the shooting data when executing [Convert and save] has been added</li>
<li>For EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM, EF-M22mm f/2 STM, EF-M18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM, the latest lens data can be used, of which Digital Lens Optimizer’s performance has been improved</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon that a file may not be converted and saved if specific character is used in the file name’s first character</li>
<li>Supports new lens (EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM, EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM)</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Changes for EOS MOVIE Utility 1.2 for Mac OS X :</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Newly supported EOS 7D Mark II, EOS-1D X, EOS 5D Mark III, EOS 6D, and EOS 70D</li>
<li>Operability improved by changing layout of buttons</li>
<li>Marker supported</li>
<li>200% enlargement supported</li>
<li>Still image cropping function enhanced</li>
<li>Playback of IN point-OUT point supported</li>
<li>“GPS” has been added to the shooting information items for cropped still image</li>
<li>Items added to the shooting information display</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for Digital Photo Professional 4.0.2 for Mac OS X & Windows</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for Picture Style Editor 1.14.20 Updater for Mac OS X & Windows</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 7D Mark II</li>
<li>Mac OS X 10.7 is no longer supported</li>
<li>Windows XP & Windows Vista no longer supported</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for EOS Utility 2.14.10 Updater for Mac OS X & Windows</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 7D Mark II</li>
<li>Supports EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM, EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM</li>
<li>Mac OS X 10.7 is no longer supported</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Changes for EOS Utility 3.0.1 for Mac OS X  & Windows</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_6d#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download the updated Canon Software</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now would be a good time for some high ISO 7d ii RAW files to play around with. 8)


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 29, 2014)

I wont lie... i am intrigued by the movie utility... what exactly does it do?


----------



## JRPhotos (Sep 29, 2014)

Does this mean that the 7DII wont be supported by DPP 4?


----------



## Raptors (Sep 30, 2014)

I wont lie... i am intrigued by the movie utility... what exactly does it do?


http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/blogs/2011/20110410_eos_movie_plugin_update.shtml


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 30, 2014)

I see a few reasons to dislike this update immensely right now. Let's hope that can be fixed soon for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2014)

JRPhotos said:


> Does this mean that the 7DII wont be supported by DPP 4?


 
DPP4 initially supports full frame, but Canon has said it will eventually support all of their cameras. DPP4 is like IOS 8, pretty buggy, you don't want to use it.


----------



## JRPhotos (Sep 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JRPhotos said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that the 7DII wont be supported by DPP 4?
> ...


After this last update, DPP seems to run better than before and I like the small but new export features as well. I've played with DPP4 with some 5DIII images from a friend, it is nice but DPP3 is nice for what I need.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Delete shooting data? Great, now no one will learn from my photos by examing my EXIF anymore! Yeppe!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone ever use that option in the editor to 'update' the lens data (via "add or remove lens data" dialog)? What's the benefit if you do? I find it downloads a lot of data and I don't see any difference - the Canon lenses are suitably correctly even if I don't download anything.

It's interesting to see what improvements Canon has made. I never particularly liked Lightroom but I am forced to use it for my Sony raws, and I've started to use it for my Canon files too if I've used the Samyang 14mm in a series (to correct for distortion). DPP has a much faster workflow but offers less editing latitude.


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 30, 2014)

Please be aware that EOS utility for MAC in the package is the WRONG one to run on Yosemite.
You need to separately download eu3.0.1.x-installer.dmg
By the way this is the ONLY version of EOS utility that works on Yosemite


----------



## sanj (Sep 30, 2014)

Does this timing imply that nothing new will be released soon? I think so.


----------



## Rob Carter (Sep 30, 2014)

Disappointed that the cropping ratio still defaults to 'free' with each image change and that you cannot copy recipe and paste to all images like you used to be able to.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 30, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Does anyone ever use that option in the editor to 'update' the lens data (via "add or remove lens data" dialog)? What's the benefit if you do? I find it downloads a lot of data and I don't see any difference - the Canon lenses are suitably correctly even if I don't download anything.
> 
> ...



I have updated the lens data a few times. It took a long time before 400/5.6L USM appeared for the first time in that list.
You don't have to download the data for all lenses Canon released, but if you want to apply the DLO corrections you will have to do so manually.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 30, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever use that option in the editor to 'update' the lens data (via "add or remove lens data" dialog)? What's the benefit if you do? I find it downloads a lot of data and I don't see any difference - the Canon lenses are suitably correctly even if I don't download anything.
> ...



Interesting, I did register those lenses in my collection with my Canon bodies via EOS utility, so I wonder if this data is now embedded in the raw files?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 30, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



DominoDude, thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently updated to Eos Utility 3 on a Mac 10.9.4 tethering the laptop to either a 5d or 6d with a USB cord. I can' find where in EOS Utility I can set it to record the file both to the laptop as well as in-camera cards(CF or SD)? There is not the normal check box under Remote Shooting in the preferences .

thanks, jeff


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 1, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Hrmpfh! The forum didn't agree with me and my posting. Doing it again in a separate post.
> 
> Update 2 - The thumbnails of two images in DPP. One without, one with DLO.



Thanks again! I found this on the matter, too: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/dlo/howto/index.html

However S-RAW, M-RAW, JPEG, and TIFF images are not supported and I usually shoot SRAW1 (5DMkII), and MRAW (5DMkIII). I will evaluate if there's an advantage in it for me, but I normally downsize my images for digital viewing and well below the ~10 megapixels I shoot with. The 10 megapixels is sufficient for any material I've printed, largest on canvas. The hit on storage space is definitely not a plus because I shoot and process a lot of images... also not sure how my aging computer would handle these files.


----------

